
AdBlock browser extension starts showing *certain* adds by default now - crcw
https://adblockplus.org/acceptable-ads
======
crcw
AdBlock just got sold. I got this message in my browser today.
[http://imgur.com/Pt0YfLk](http://imgur.com/Pt0YfLk)

